# Drop C in 7 String??? What the [email protected]#*$



## Verbius (Jan 9, 2009)

So I was messing around just learning to play Elite by the Deftones (which takes about 5 seconds). Now all the tab said drop C. I thought he only used 7 and 8 strings so I was wondering what was up. Then I saw that on like the first 2 or 3 albums he used 6 strings.

So my question is how do I set up a 7 string for the drop C tuning on a six string?? Cause that would mean all of the 3 bottom strings were all 5ths right? Or am I such a noob I have no idea what I'm talking about?? Like this: FCGCFAD. How does he play his (six string) drop C tuning on his seven string in concert?

Am I smoking crack or what's up???


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 9, 2009)

It would be 5th 4th 4th M3rd 4th. Steph used 6-strings up through White Pony. I think you're overthinking this. f you want to play in drop C on a 7-string, then just tune it to drop C. You can have an extra high G, low G, or low F. It really doesn't matter (though the high G might be a little more difficult).


----------



## Verbius (Jan 9, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> I think you're overthinking this.


LOL...I can't help it .... I had my 7 set up CDCFADG (i think) but i felt like my high G was gonna snap.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 9, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> . It really doesn't matter (though the high G might be a little more difficult).



If you did it on a 25.5" scale, you could easily do high G with a 008.


----------



## Shannon (Jan 9, 2009)

Once Stef transitioned over to 7s, he decided to have 2 unison high strings when it came to tunings higher than Standard B. I saw a video where he said he got this idea from Wes Borland.


----------



## AeonSolus (Jan 9, 2009)

It's not THAT rare, at least not for me, i use Drop C with a 7th F all the time to play some of my compositions...it's real fun if you know what to do on that tuning


----------



## templton89 (Jan 9, 2009)

I've seen them life a couple of times - Stef uses 6s and 7s - obviosuly 6s for older songs and 7s for never stuff

Adrenaline -6 standar (EADGBE)
Around the Fur - 6 Drop Db (all strings half a step down with low E 1 1/2 steps down)
White Pony - 6 Drop C (u know, that typical metalcover tuning lol)
Deftones - not 100&#37; sure about this one... for instance battle axe intro plays perfectle well in Drop Db but the rest sounds better on 7 in Drop Ab (drop G#).. although there is a video of him and Chino playing it in studio on 6s... so yea, you never know what he used live but I think he used both 6s and 7s on that album - probably due to Chino contributing to some songs...after self titled he switched to 7s in studio - Saturday Night Wrist was in


> *What were the different tunings you used on the new record?*
> For tunings, on all of *Saturday* *Night* *Wrist*, with the exception of &#8220;Beware,&#8221; which I was in G# on the 7-string, but if it was a 6-string guitar, I would be in C#, but on the 7-string, the extra lower string is G#. All of the other songs on the new record were done in that *tuning* with the G# dropped down to F#. So from low to high, it&#8217;s tuned F#, C#, F#, E, B, G#, C#.


 
but yea going back to your original question - (what I usually do) just tune it to Drop C as you'd tune any 6 string, and forget about low B...or if you want tune low B to C to have 2 unison strings like Shannon mentioned, but to be honest I never seen him do that... but then againt - I like to believe I've seen every deftones video that exists, but that's probably far from reality


----------



## winterlover (Jan 9, 2009)

Shannon said:


> Once Stef transitioned over to 7s, he decided to have 2 unison high strings when it came to tunings higher than Standard B. I saw a video where he said he got this idea from Wes Borland.



this is true, that limp bisket dood


----------



## JerkyChid (Jan 9, 2009)

Why not just play it in B?

In a gear interview with Guitar World, the only guitar tuned like a 6 was in E


----------



## thedownside (Jan 9, 2009)

Shannon said:


> Once Stef transitioned over to 7s, he decided to have 2 unison high strings when it came to tunings higher than Standard B. I saw a video where he said he got this idea from Wes Borland.



ya don't happen to have a link to this video do ya? or know what it was from/in?


----------



## Ze Kink (Jan 9, 2009)

I'd tune to GCGCFAD to play those songs. I believe Stef uses Ab standard (or G# standard, whichever you like to call it) for the new stuff on the 7-strings (= Deftones and Saturday Night Wrist), with a few drop F# exceptions.


----------



## Shannon (Jan 9, 2009)

thedownside said:


> ya don't happen to have a link to this video do ya? or know what it was from/in?



I found the vid searching through Google Video. He's surrounded by his touring axes & was talking about the tunings & uses for each one. He said that when he first got into 7s, he liked what Wes was doing with the 2 high unison strings. Stef has several guitars tuned in standard E w/ a unison high E on top.


----------



## thedownside (Jan 9, 2009)

Shannon said:


> I found the vid searching through Google Video. He's surrounded by his touring axes & was talking about the tunings & uses for each one. He said that when he first got into 7s, he liked what Wes was doing with the 2 high unison strings. Stef has several guitars tuned in standard E w/ a unison high E on top.



cool, thanks. i wasnt so much interested specifically in the tunnings, i just like seeing any of his interviews talking about his gear, he's a bit different


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 9, 2009)

Shannon said:


> Once Stef transitioned over to 7s, he decided to have 2 unison high strings when it came to tunings higher than Standard B. I saw a video where he said he got this idea from Wes Borland.



^ what I used to do. tuned Low to High: C,C,G,C,F,A ,D


----------



## Verbius (Jan 10, 2009)

Cool thanks everyone!!!


----------

